# Wer bremst, hat Angst: Diese 6 Verfolgungsjagden solltet ihr gesehen haben



## MatthiasBrueckle (7. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wer bremst, hat Angst: Diese 6 Verfolgungsjagden solltet ihr gesehen haben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Wer bremst, hat Angst: Diese 6 Verfolgungsjagden solltet ihr gesehen haben


----------



## steel2000 (7. Mai 2016)

Was "Death Proof" betrifft, so kam ich gar nicht bis zu dieser Stelle.... da ich vorher ausgeschaltet habe.  Ist mir schon mehrfach aufgefallen, manch Tarantino-Film einfach als zu merkwürdig zu empfinden.  Dasselbe gilt beispielsweise für "Inglourious Basterd". Andere Geschmäcker halt.
Zurück zum Thema: Die Verfolgungsjagden von "Lethal Weapon" finde ich klasse. Auch, weil meist eine Prise Humor eingestreut wurde.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Mai 2016)

In so eine Liste gehören in erster Linie die Klassiker:

Driver
Bullit
Fluchtpunkt San Francisco
Gone in 60 Seconds
Ronin
Drive

usw...


----------



## MichaelG (7. Mai 2016)

@Chemenu: Auflistung Top!

Was für mich noch dazu kommt wäre (wenn auch kurze Sequenz) Bad Boys 1: Porsche 911 Turbo S gegen AC Cobra 427. Diverse Verfolgungsjagden in Miami Vice und Magnum.....


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Mai 2016)

Ich würde da definitiv noch den Film Duell erwähnen. Der komplette Film ist eine einzige Verfolgungsjagd Auto gegen Lastwagen. Sehe ich immer wieder gerne, auch (oder gerade weil?) der Film abseits dieser Verfolgung praktisch keinerlei Handlung oder Dialoge bietet.


----------

